# Newsletters > Balthasar Gracian's The Art of Worldly Wisdom >  Aphorism #73 Utilise Slips.

## Admin

Aphorism #73 Utilise Slips.

That is how smart people get out of difficulties. They extricate themselves from the most intricate labyrinth by some witty application of a bright remark. They get out of a serious contention by an airy nothing or by raising a smile. Most of the great leaders are well grounded in this art. When you have to refuse, it is often the polite way to talk of something else. Sometimes it proves the highest understanding not to understand.

More...

----------


## Broken mirror

Oh! I like knowing that Gracián is read out of Spain. He's, with Cervantes and Quevedo, one of my fauvorite baroque writers.
The title of English version is amazing. In Spanish it's Oráculo manual y arte de prudencia, which could be translated as (approximately, you know) "Manual Oracle and Art of Prudence". 

At any rate, a Baltasar Gracián's aphorism for day is a very good initiative. I will go on reading it.  :Thumbs Up:

----------

